# What do you do when the Dr says no more intercourse?



## tfarnz (Feb 26, 2011)

Me and my wife of 13 years recently went to our first ultrasound for our fourth child. Turns out that the placenta was low and covering the cervix. The doc turned to me and said that because my wife had some bleeding problems that intercourse was out of the question. So I will say at first I was very disappointed , and after talking with my wife I found out that she to was not happy. What ended up happening has changed our sex life for the better. She was the very conservative one. The only way the get her to orgasm before was by intercourse, and it took a lot of " EFFORT " to make it happen. So we each did our thing and that was that. Now one night we get a little frisky and I go a little south on her and for the first time ( and trust meI'be tried) she has an orgasm. Since then she has turned into a machine. She can now have 5 to 10 of them in a row. When I asked her about it the only thing she can say is " I guess I was just wanted you inside me and didn't want to mess around with the other stuff. I can't believe it took this long to figure out I was soooo missing out. We have been going at it like rabbits, more so then when we first got married at 20 years old. any other stories out there like ours?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

That's awesome!!! Glad you guys found so much fun!


----------



## tfarnz (Feb 26, 2011)

I posted this for all the conservative women out there. I have been trying for years to get my wife to be a little more adventurous. She still can not touch herself down there, but if I do it she has learned to relax and just enjoy the pleasures over and over again. And I think I'm in the majority of most REAL men, there is nothing better then pleasing your women!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Smackdown (Feb 21, 2011)

My wife had her first "O" when she was 17, I have been very happy w/ the pleasure I give her, even if I have to change the sheets! We had broken up for a few years and she tells me I am the only man that has ever given her the big "O", I am the only man who cared enough to take the time and make sure she was pleased.
Mouse


----------



## tfarnz (Feb 26, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tfarnz (Feb 26, 2011)

She is now open to trying anything. Most of what we have enjoyed so far is mutual masturbation. There is some thought of introducing some toys. Any suggestions would be great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Wands, definitely a wand. They might look imposing but are quite handy. Hitach has the most famous ones, but the fairy one look cute. I say a wand because she just started having clitoral orgasms and these things really deliver in that regard. And they are invaluable to any woman who can't orgasm from only g spot stimulation. And to get back to your OP, this is great. Glad to see you be happy 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Rabbit! Depending on HOW adventurous... things that go other places? But that's pretty advanced at this point I think LOL


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

tfarnz said:


> I posted this for all the conservative women out there. I have been trying for years to get my wife to be a little more adventurous. She still can not touch herself down there, but if I do it she has learned to relax and just enjoy the pleasures over and over again. And I think I'm in the majority of most REAL men, there is nothing better then pleasing your women!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The impetus for the change in your wife came about when she experienced consistent, easily attained, intense pleasure, something she had not experienced in the years of the marriage. 

She is in a happy marriage, with a husband who apparently loves her, cares about her needs, she is having sex that is intensely pleasurable, all of the ingredients for change. 

Not all conservative woman have the ingredients for that kind of change. I don't think it is conservatism that held her back, that is apparent from her reaction. All reservation were jettisoned when she experienced sexual satisfaction. 

This story is not for conservative women, it's for couples with an inhibited partner. All situations are different but if the right ingredients are not there, I think change is unlikely to happen, especially if the focus is that the only change that is need is the inhibited partner.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

First of all - to answer the original question - what to do when the doctor says no more sex - answer is GET A NEW DOCTOR!

Second - The Rabbit is just freaky! Go with the Hitachi Wand.


----------



## Sennik (Feb 15, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> First of all - to answer the original question - what to do when the doctor says no more sex - answer is GET A NEW DOCTOR!
> 
> Second - The Rabbit is just freaky! Go with the Hitachi Wand.


Indeed, plus the Hitachi can give good regular massages too. Rabbits, not so much


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sennik said:


> Indeed, plus the Hitachi can give good regular massages too. Rabbits, not so much


Also much easier to explain if the kids find the Hitachi!


----------



## tfarnz (Feb 26, 2011)

My wife had some bleeding problems earlier in the pregnancy that was why the Dr. put me on the bench. Like I said I don't want to do anything that could harm the baby. Thanks for the wand idea and not to be selfish but what is a good toy for her to use on me? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

tfarnz said:


> My wife had some bleeding problems earlier in the pregnancy that was why the Dr. put me on the bench. Like I said I don't want to do anything that could harm the baby. Thanks for the wand idea and not to be selfish but what is a good toy for her to use on me?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Prostate vib?


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

Just for clarification it was no intercourse that the doc said right? If s/he said pelvic rest that is no "o" and it freaking stinks (been there)

I can also say that mid second tri I was just insane with lust, completely randy and that can make you try some new things


----------



## tfarnz (Feb 26, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tfarnz (Feb 26, 2011)

We had that same surge with the last three pregnancies, but nothing like this one. She is in her third trimester and she is still going strong. She actually questioned me why I didn't come back upstairs the last to mornings to pleasure her before I went to work. I should say that we have done this every day for the last ten days. Like I said before, I just hope this is a permanent change for good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

